# Trailer: APR Motorsport R8 Grand-AM Development Video



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

In 2011 APR was chosen as the launch partner for the Audi R8 Grand-AM and quickly began developing the vehicle to be competitive in the Grand-AM Rolex Sport Car Series. The R8 Grand-AM’s initial form was highly handicapped from the LMS spec vehicle known for hundreds of victories across the world in nearly every series in which it has campaigned. Due to fears of total domination by Grand-AM, the Grand-AM spec vehicle was stripped of power, aerodynamic downforce, braking aids, stabilization aids, as well as other aspects key to the vehicle's success, marking a truly difficult battle for APR and Audi.

While others US teams may have simply thrown in the towel, APR has never said die. Race after race, the development envelope was pushed further. During the 6 Hours of Watkins Glen, APR Motorsport redoubled its efforts and entered a second Audi R8 Grand-AM with the support of Audi Sport Customer Racing. Audi Sport Factory Drivers, with more driving time behind the wheel of any R8 spec racecar than anyone else in the world, pushed the R8 to the limits, providing valuable feedback necessary to the programs success.

Development continues and the story will be told. Stay tuned for the full video and visit APR at Waterfest 18 to see both vehicles in person. 

Follow APR on facebook for more updates:
http://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport

Click the images for a high resolution wallpaper:


----------

